# HiVi TN28 (DOTD $10)



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey guys/gals, just a heads-up, this tweeter is on sale for 10 bucks.
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=297-409









I'm contemplating using them for a budget 5.1 (2way) computer build. We'll see if I actually buy them or not. I've been eyballing some 4" full range Tangband drivers, which would be even cheaper, but at the cost of output. I just can't make up my mind.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

I decided not to buy them. Making small 2way computer speakers drastically increases the cost of my build, taking away from the "budget" part. I think a 4" full range driver (along with my sub) will be the way to go.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

That's exactly what happened to me. I looked at doing some 2-way computer speakers but the costs go up a lot. I'm also looking at either 4" or maybe 3" TB's. If I remember right Peerless had a decent looking one too. I'm probably going to use the Keiga 25wx2 +50w satellite plate amp. I'm only doing a pair of speakers and bass module though.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a BASH300 and an old JBL 12" sub just sitting around. I figure I'll buy a new receiver here pretty soon, so I'll have an old Pioneer VSX-1014 to use as an amp. 

I've been contemplating using these drivers.
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-818
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-828

Although, using a $10 tweeter means I could get a cheaper woofer/mid in say the $12-15. However, that savings doesn't offset the price of the XO.  Still undecided. Oh well...
*edit*
Well this $10 woofer isn't too bad. If you can use a 4ohm woofer...or two in series for 8ohm?
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1643


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I actually want a 4 ohm driver so I can maximize the mighty 25w of the Keiga. I think I'm going to stay at 4" or smaller as I want to keep things fairly small and portable (might even go so far as to put a carry handle on the bass module). I'm still undecided on the woofer. So far it's looking like a Dayton shielded DVC 10 in like 1 ft sealed. 

Which TB's were you looking at? I was thinking W-1052SD, or maybe W4-1723SD coax for myself.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

That same 1052sd and also the W4-616sa

Zaph was selling some (10 total) RS125S's on ebay, but since I decided against a 2way design, I didn't bid on them. They ended up going for around 12-14/ea! Two of them in a 2.5way with that HiVi tweeter wouldn't have been too bad, but the enclosure would have been a bit bigger than I want, defeating the purpose.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

That would've been a good deal. Dayton's got that new 4" fullrange too, but it looks like it gets a bit rough up top. I need to keep things fairly small because I plan on carrying this little 2.1 set-up around occasionally for use with my lap-top, monitoring while I do rough demo recordings for friends. 

When you gonna start this project? I've got a month or 2 before i'll have a chance. I do have an interesting satellite enclosure idea cooked up though.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

I can delay on this until I get tired of a 2.0 setup. I have a pair of Monitor Audio RS1's but they're too big for my computer desk that I'm soon to use. 









My HT setup is not even close to being built, but I need to build a new computer. I figure after I get a new PC together, I'll watch my BRD's on it in my room, until I get my living room all done up. That's when I could use a 5.1 setup over my 2.0.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I haven't switched to Blu-ray yet either. I do have a read only drive in my lap-top but I'm not going to start buying them if I can't watch them on my HT set-up. Plus they're kind of expensive. I think I'm going to break down and get a PS3 soon.


----------

